# Cougar Gold Cheese



## oregon smoker (Nov 12, 2015)

To All that might know of this cheese. all I hear is how great it is (yet it comes in a can??). Has anyone tried smoking it and if so Your Thoughts?

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2015)

Is that the stuff that's made at WSU? Never had it but I've heard Smoked Beaver tastes almost as good as smoked Cougar...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






QUACK!


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Is that the stuff that's made at WSU? Never had it but I've heard Smoked Beaver tastes almost as good as smoked Cougar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes , that is the cheese


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2015)

Yep Made in Pullman Wa. about 30 miles North of me,,,my company just did some HVAC work there for them,,,they have a lot of different cheese, and they even have some smoked cheese they make,,,,,if you want some you better be prepared to get your wallet out,,,And yes comes in a can,,,Yes I believe you can smoke it,,,needs to be very cold out  

https://creamery.wsu.edu/cougar-cheese/

DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info. all I hear is have you tried the CG cheese and then "you should smoke it"  what I am trying to figure out is it really that good? It is wrapped in a can? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess the next move is just order some up. the can thing is what intrigues me.

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2015)

Oregon Smoker said:


> Thanks for the info. all I hear is have you tried the CG cheese and then "you should smoke it"  what I am trying to figure out is it really that good? It is wrapped in a can?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom they sell it at my Rosaures  right up the street??? see if you can go online and see if any store around you carries it??

Good luck and now you have me thinking I may have to try it also 

DS


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 16, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Tom they sell it at my Rosaures  right up the street??? see if you can go online and see if any store around you carries it??
> 
> Good luck and now you have me thinking I may have to try it also
> 
> DS


DS

Thanks, here is the problem here....you have an idea then start searching it out then you end up with five more to do items that then lead to ten items which leads to.....you get the point (you have to love it) there just is not enough years in every day  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## ampexian (Nov 25, 2015)

I have tried Cougar Gold! It really is excellent! 
The cheese has those enzyme crystals that make a good cheddar great.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2015)

ampexian said:


> I have tried Cougar Gold! It really is excellent!
> The cheese has those enzyme crystals that make a good cheddar great.


I am in an exchanged with a person for xmas and he is going to get some of the ghost pepper snacks they are making now. 

They look really good and hot. 

http://cougarcheese.wsu.edu/


----------



## revchuck (Dec 9, 2015)

Cougar Gold is a fav of mine and I get a couple of cans every January.  Never tried to smoke it, but you should go for it.  Don't let the can dissuade you.  The stuff is pretty delish.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks, I'm going to have to try it

Tom


----------

